
Why Microsoft Teams Flopped and What It Means for Slack - JackPoach
https://medium.com/@did_78238/why-microsoft-teams-flopped-and-what-it-means-for-slack-cb2bbfa53963#.lmtag346q
======
satysin
Microsoft Teams was only announced in November, literally two months ago! I
think coming in saying it has flopped is a little pre-mature. This article is
a lot of words but doesn't really say much.

~~~
sugerman
Look at the author's title. Highlights the post's motivation pretty well.

------
mikerg87
Team is still very much a beta. And almost kept a secret if you want to use it
:

\- we could only use it with office 365 premium accounts

\- you have to explicitly grant users access in the portal

\- If yiu ever used Skype for business you have to be sure you are signed out.

\- integrations really only started working reliably at the holiday break

\- Skype calls to individuals does not work. Team calls and screen sharing
does

\- document uploading sharing won key because of it being built on SharePoint

\- mobile isnt fully fleshed out compared to the desktop client

Things it has going for it:

\- the ability to attach and edit documents with team is amazing

\- screen sharing works out of the box

\- the task tab is useful like trello on the cheap

\- price at the moment - we pay 7 per user for slack and 15 for all office. If
we lopped off the costs for slack savings are pretty significant

------
kenoyer130
For as much as Microsoft Teams sucks it has the killer feature of Skype
Integration. Since Skype won't open up for Slack integration and I can't
convince anyone to pay for Slack while Teams is "free" (as in already paid for
as part of our corporate office account) we are moving from Slack to Teams. I
think almost all enteprise level corporations who are using Microsoft Office
360 will follow suite. It sucks but it is how Enteprise level software works.

------
pskomoroch
Written by a Slack and Microsoft competitor. Teams is still in preview, and
the developer platform w/ 3rd party integrations hasn't even launched.

[https://blogs.office.com/2016/11/02/introducing-microsoft-
te...](https://blogs.office.com/2016/11/02/introducing-microsoft-teams-the-
chat-based-workspace-in-office-365/)

Q. When will Microsoft Teams roll out broadly to all eligible Office 365
customers?

A. Microsoft Teams is available in preview to eligible Office 365 commercial
customers beginning November 2, 2016. We expect the service to become
generally available in the first quarter of calendar year 2017.

------
imbeau
I'd encourage people to read the article rather than focusing on the headline.
The author makes a lot of way more interesting points than the title would
indicate.

I tend to agree with the article -- Slack is going to get squeezed by
Microsoft or Google because companies are already paying them for business
services

------
sixothree
Skype is pervasive in my industry. We use it constantly for work. And all of
our clients use Skype as well. Because of that we cannot remove Skype from our
workflow. So we are not focusing on adopting anything else.

------
bostand
"According to the latest stats, Slack has 1.25 million paying seats"

Sounds way way to high. Slack gives you $50 for every user that signs up. Does
this mean ALL their users are paying customers?

------
dbbk
"adoption is very low"

Based on what numbers?

~~~
Eridrus
Based on the 50k-100k installs that the Play store reports.

It's an open question whether that really represents failure given the short
timespan and (probably) small marketing budget, but at least it's an
indication of usage.

